# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  گرفتن مدرک اصل دیپلم ازمدرسه برای دیپلم مجددهمه بیاینفوری

## yasin tahazadeh

سلام من دانشجوی دانشگاه روزانه هستم وخردادمیخام دیپلم مجددبگیرم.گفتیدبرای دیپلم مجدداصل دیپلم  وریزنمراتم نیازه.حالامن اصل دیپلم دسته دانشگاست حالابایدچیکارکنم؟برم مدسه یکی دیگه بهم میدن؟

----------


## Maximus

سلام دوست عزیز 
فک نمیکنم بهتون بدن اما کپی بهشون بده 
اگر کپی هم نداری ؛دانشگاه از اصل ها کپی میگیره بهت میده

----------


## Pourya.sh

دیپلم مجدد بگیری میتونی برای کنکور امسال اون نمرات بدی لحاظ کنن؟

----------


## Maximus

یا داداش اگه فقط میخان نیگاشون کنند دانشگاه بهت میده 
ازت یه تعهد میگیره که فلان روز گرفتم و فلان روز برمیگردونم به دانشگاه

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> یا داداش اگه فقط میخان نیگاشون کنند دانشگاه بهت میده 
> ازت یه تعهد میگیره که فلان روز گرفتم و فلان روز برمیگردونم به دانشگاه


کپیشوخونه دارم

----------


## idealist

> کپیشوخونه دارم


*متاسفانه مدرسه (و همچنین اموزش و پرورش هنگام گرفتن برگ تطبیق) کپی رو قبول نمیکنه
باید :
1 - اصل گواهی موقت دیپلم 
2 - اصل ریز نمرات سه ساله دبیرستان

این دو تا رو یه جوری از دانشگاه بکشی بیرون*

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> *متاسفانه مدرسه (و همچنین اموزش و پرورش هنگام گرفتن برگ تطبیق) کپی رو قبول نمیکنه
> باید :
> 1 - اصل گواهی موقت دیپلم 
> 2 - اصل ریز نمرات سه ساله دبیرستان
> 
> این دو تا رو یه جوری از دانشگاه بکشی بیرون*


برم مدرسه بهم  نمیدن؟

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

:Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101): برم مدرسه بهم نمیدن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

ترمیم معدل هم اصل دیپلمومیخاد؟

----------


## idealist

> برم مدرسه بهم  نمیدن؟


*فک نمیکنم بدن
ولی باز از همه شون بپرس*

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

مدرک اصل دیپلمونگاه میکنن بعداپسم میدن؟

----------


## politician

> مدرک اصل دیپلمونگاه میکنن بعداپسم میدن؟


براریاضیاکه بخوان تجربی برن ترمیم بهتره یادیپ مجدد؟

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

ببین. دو مدل گواهی داریم.
یک. اصل همونی که برگه ش روغنیه . روش هم نوشته المثنی داده نمیشه.
دو. گواهی موقت که موقع ثبت نام میبری به یونی. از اون میتونی صد تا بگیری. برو مدرسه قسمت دفتردار. شماره شناسنامه و سال تحصیلی دیپلمت رو بده برات پرینت بزنن. مهر و امضا و تمام.

هه ر بیژی

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

گواهی دیپلم موقت که سال 92برام صادرشده میشه؟

----------


## Ritalin

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط yasin tahazadeh


گواهی دیپلم موقت که سال 92برام صادرشده میشه؟


بستگی به آموزش و پرورش نا حیه تون و مدرسه ای که ثبت نام میکنید داره والا برای من اصلا نخواستن._

----------


## Ritalin

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط yasin tahazadeh


مدرک اصل دیپلمونگاه میکنن بعداپسم میدن؟


اصولا باید پس بدن !_

----------


## pouyasadeghi

اره جایی که ازش دیپلم گرفتی میده و اینکه مثله من کار کن میری یکی از مراکز از راه دور ثبت نام میکنی 4 درس ها رو خرداد پاس کن 4 تا دیگه هم شهریور اون دوتا سخت که میبینی 19 20 نمیاری بزار دی اوکی جو گیر نشو همه رو بده

----------

